# Suche Codesys-Programmierer (WAGO) zur Unterstützung in einem Projekt (ca. 4 bis 8 Wo



## EvilIce (5 April 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

wir starten derzeit mit einem Projekt im Bereich Biogas und suchen dort Unterstützung für unser Projektteam da wir mit einem Personalengpass rechnen. Ungefähre Dauer wären 4 bis 8 Wochen. Projektstart wäre Anfang Mai. Firmenstandort ist der Raum Vechta.
Erfahrung in Codesys und insbesondere WAGO sollten vorhanden sein. 
Alles weitere teile ich gerne per Nachricht im Forum mit.

Gruß

Simon


----------



## EvilIce (24 April 2012)

Hallo,

wir lassen uns nun direkt von WAGO unterstützen.


----------



## UniMog (24 April 2012)

Das ist aber teuer....... was kostet denn die Unterstüzung pro Tag...... über den Daumen ???


----------



## EvilIce (24 April 2012)

Bisher habe ich noch keinen Preis. Erste Gespräche finden Morgen statt aber ich gebe da gerne eine Info wenn ich eine habe.


----------



## HMI (24 April 2012)

Das ist nett...... würde mich mal interessieren was die Jungs so abrechnen.....


----------



## EvilIce (26 April 2012)

Edit:

Einfach mal WAGO Kontaktieren und ein Angebot machen lassen.


----------



## bike (26 April 2012)

EvilIce schrieb:


> Also der normale Stundensatz von WAGO liegt bei 100€. Darauf kann man aber dementsprechend Rabatt bekommen.



Also fair ist es mit Sicherheit nicht, wenn Angebote im Netz publiziert werden.

Welchen Stundensatz verrechnest du mit deinen Kunden?


bike


----------



## HMI (26 April 2012)

bike schrieb:


> Also fair ist es mit Sicherheit nicht, wenn Angebote im Netz publiziert werden.
> 
> Welchen Stundensatz verrechnest du mit deinen Kunden?
> 
> ...



Danke für die Info..... ist mal interessant hätte eigentlich mit noch etwas mehr gerechnet......
Was daran unfair sein soll !!! Keine Ahnung 

Wir nehmen weniger je nach Kunden von 65-85 Euro die Stunde

Gruss


----------



## bike (27 April 2012)

HMI schrieb:


> Danke für die Info..... ist mal interessant hätte eigentlich mit noch etwas mehr gerechnet......
> Was daran unfair sein soll !!! Keine Ahnung
> 
> Wir nehmen weniger je nach Kunden von 65-85 Euro die Stunde
> ...




Das kann ich dir schreiben.
Wenn wir ein Angebot abgeben, dann geht es darum welchler Kunde und welche Aufgabenstellung.

Wenn unsere Kunden unsere Stundensätze veröffentlichen würden, wäre das ein Grund die Geschäftsbeziehung zu beenden.
Es gibt bzw sollte Anstand im Geschäftsleben geben.


bike


----------



## EvilIce (27 April 2012)

Du hast vermutlich Recht auch wenn das natürlich nur der Listenpreis war und ich denke da kann man schon mit offenen Karten spielen. Ich werde meinen Post aber dementsprechend bearbeiten.


----------



## UniMog (27 April 2012)

bike schrieb:


> Das kann ich dir schreiben.
> Wenn wir ein Angebot abgeben, dann geht es darum welchler Kunde und welche Aufgabenstellung.
> 
> Wenn unsere Kunden unsere Stundensätze veröffentlichen würden, wäre das ein Grund die Geschäftsbeziehung zu beenden.
> ...




Bei einem Angebotspreis für ein Projekt gebe ich dir 100% ACK

Bei Stundensätzen ist Dein Einwand totaler Blödsinn........


----------



## bike (27 April 2012)

UniMog schrieb:


> Bei einem Angebotspreis für ein Projekt gebe ich dir 100% ACK
> 
> Bei Stundensätzen ist Dein Einwand totaler Blödsinn........



Wenn das deine Meinung ist gut.
Doch eines ist eben so, dass nicht für alle Kunden die selben Stundensätze eingesetzt werden.
Ein guter Kunde,  mit dem gut Umsatz gemacht wird hat andere Konditionen, wie ein Kunde, der einmal und zum erstenmal anfragt.

Aber macht doch wie willst, stell doch dann deine verbindlichen Stundensätze hier rein.
Wir werden es wohl nicht machen.


bike


----------



## zotos (27 April 2012)

bike schrieb:


> ...
> Wenn unsere Kunden unsere Stundensätze veröffentlichen würden, wäre das ein Grund die Geschäftsbeziehung zu beenden.
> Es gibt bzw sollte Anstand im Geschäftsleben geben.
> ...



Dann sind die 105€/h für Support also nicht der Stundensatz Deines Arbeitgebers? Betreibst Du ein Nebengewerbe oder ist das Schwarzarbeit?
-->  http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread....fläche-funktioniert-nicht?p=369827#post369827

Die Strafe die Dein Arbeitgeber an den Kunden (Porsche bzw. BMW) zahlen muss ist ja auch kein Geheimnis. Auch das VW nicht viel günstigere Strafen mit Deinem Arbeitgeber ausgehandelt hat steht in einem der folgenden Beiträgen von Dir.
--> http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread....t-bekommt-man-NICHT-v11-!?p=306242#post306242
--> http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php/34031-Versionkontrolle-für-Step7-Projekte?p=246424#post246424


----------



## UniMog (27 April 2012)

bike schrieb:


> Doch eines ist eben so, dass nicht für alle Kunden die selben Stundensätze eingesetzt werden.
> Ein guter Kunde,  mit dem gut Umsatz gemacht wird hat andere Konditionen, wie ein Kunde, der einmal und zum erstenmal anfragt.
> 
> Aber macht doch wie willst, stell doch dann deine verbindlichen Stundensätze hier rein.
> ...



Das ist in meinen Augen Kunden bescheissen nach dem Motto mal sehen ob wir damit durchkommen ....... 
und man muß immer darauf achten das man sich nicht verplappert bei den vielen variablen Stundensätzen.

Stundensätze gelten eigentlich für alle Kunden und sind kein Geheimnis.
Sonderkonditionen werden über Tagessatz oder Festpreis (Nettopreise) ausgehandelt...... so ist das bei vielen Firmen. 

gruss


----------

